# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Ошибка на устройстве \Device\Harddisk0\D

## Matias

Просматривая журнал событий обнаружил несколько предупреждений об ошибке на диске, датированных 15.05.2009. Раньше такие предупреждения не появлялись. После указанной даты они также не возникали. Привожу выдержку из журнала



> Тип события:    Предупреждение
> Источник события:    Disk
> Категория события:    Отсутствует
> Код события:    51
> Дата:        15.05.2009
> Время:        16:57:57
> Пользователь:        Н/Д
> Компьютер:    MATIAS
> Описание:
> ...


Запустил проверку диска D ( chkdsk d: /f /r), ошибок обнаружено не было. Насколько опасны такие предупреждения?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- диск в эксплуатации давно?..
- какие программы в момент возникновения ошибки были запущенны?.. 
-

----------


## Matias

Диск используется 4 года. В момент возникновения ошибки были запущены SIW и FF.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- 4 года, при нормальной(т.е. НЕэкстремальной) эксплуатации - не  срок... одиночное предупреждение об ошибке, тоже, мало о чем говорит... выполните дефрагментацию и спите спокойно, ну, по крайней мере до следующего предупреждения  :Wink: 
- при повторении ситуации, проверьте диск, но не только штатной утилитой *chkdsk* , а ещё какой-нибудь программой для низкоуровневой диагностики, например, HDD Scan... кроме того, убедитесь в надёжности контактов шлейфа и соответствии питающего напряжения.

----------


## Matias

> выполните дефрагментацию


Стандартной виндовой утилитой или сторонним дефрагментатором? Дефрагментацию системного диска я выполнял полгода назад, а на D и дефрагментировать-то нечего, он у меня почти пуст.

----------


## Matias

> проверьте диск, но не только штатной утилитой *chkdsk* , а ещё какой-нибудь программой для низкоуровневой диагностики, например, HDD Scan...


Проверил диск указанной тулзой, вот результаты двух тестов. Предупреждение больше не повторялось.

----------


## Phantom42rus

> Просматривая журнал событий обнаружил несколько предупреждений об ошибке на диске, датированных 15.05.2009. Раньше такие предупреждения не появлялись. После указанной даты они также не возникали. Привожу выдержку из журнала
> 
> Запустил проверку диска D ( chkdsk d: /f /r), ошибок обнаружено не было. Насколько опасны такие предупреждения?


У меня такая же проблема слово в слово! Заметил только закономерность, что данная проблемы вылезает ТОЛЬКО при копировании данных на флешку! При это скорость копирования НА ФЛЕШКУ падает с 10 мб/сек до 300 кб/сек местами даже с отсановками при копировании. Лечил только вытаскиванием флешки и перетыканием в другой usb выход. Наличие проблемы с каким то конкретным usb выходом не связано. Тупо вытащил в другой вставил и заработало иногда не сразу, на более 3-х раз перетыкать не приходилось. Если кто вылечил данный трабл поделитесь плз.

----------


## Damien

> Обнаружена ошибка на устройстве \Device\Harddisk0\D


у меня подобное начиналось летом, когда температура винчестера становилась запредельной. Приходилось выключать и ждать пока остынет. Позже поставил блок питания помощнее и кулер обдувающий отсек винчестеров.

Такое же предупреждение иногда вылезало, когда выдергивал флешку, недождавшись завершения копирования на нее. Поставил галочку на "оптимизировать для быстрого удаления". Теперь выдергиваю нормально. А то из-за глюков с кэшированием иногда вместо нужных файлов приносил файлы, забитые нулями или битые.

----------


## Phantom42rus

> у меня подобное начиналось летом, когда температура винчестера становилась запредельной. Приходилось выключать и ждать пока остынет. Позже поставил блок питания помощнее и кулер обдувающий отсек винчестеров.


Блок на 600 честных W, темпертуры винта редко поднимается более 38 градусов, средняя рабочая температура 34-35 градусов. Винт свежий Drive Model: WDC WD3200AAKS-00B3A0.
В процессе копирования на флеху еесно не выдергиваю.

----------


## Rampant

Как писали выше, если разовая ошибка, не стоит беспокоиться, если повтрится, проверить или заменить шлейф данных - питания, худший вариант - контроллер или порт, это уже мамка.

----------

